# Top Local Juices 2016 - Nominations for MENTHOL and MINT



## Andre (24/2/16)

Your nominations (no more than 3 per member, but less is fine) will become the shortlist for the final vote for the Top Local Juices 2016.

Here every member has the opportunity to name up to 3 juices in one posting.
*Feel free to edit/amend your posting until the final date (please no double posts to keep this manageable!)*.

After that date a maximum of the 10 most nominated juices in each category will enter a poll to finally decide which are the most liked locally made jooses in SA per category. Thereafter the top e-liquids will compete by way of a final poll by members for the title of the best of the best of 2016 - only 1 juice can win this title.

A juice may be nominated in more than one category if it fits. The categories are:

*Beverage *(coffee, milk, milkshake, soda, cola, tea, etc.)
*Fruit*
*Tobacco*
*Bakery *(cookie, biscuit, dough, pie, donut, waffle, tart, pastry, roll, cake, bake, etc.)
*Breakfast *(cereal, yoghurt, fruit loops, etc.)
*Menthol and Mint*
*Dessert *(sweet, rich, candy, cream, nuts, custard, pudding, ice cream, etc.)
The final day for nominations will be 16 March 2016!

Go for it - nominate your favourite MENTHOL & MINT juices in this thread! Each category with get a thread like this.


----------



## Stosta (24/2/16)

*XXX *by Vapour Mountain
*Tropical Ice *by Vapour Mountain


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/2/16)

1. *Tropical Ice* by Vapour Mountain
2. *XXX *by Vapour Mountain
3. *Coconut *by Porcupine Rock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (24/2/16)

*1.) MMM Honey and Mint!*

I also need to get some of that VM XXX


----------



## Twisper (24/2/16)

1. *Tropical Ice* by Vapour Mountain.
2. *XXX *by Vapour Mountain.


----------



## Kamiel (24/2/16)

1. Tropical Ice by Vapour Mountain
2. XXX by Vapour Mountain


----------



## kevkev (24/2/16)

1) VM XXX
2) MMM Permint Zert


----------



## Raithlin (24/2/16)

*Citrus Mint Sorbet* by Blends of Distinction

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (24/2/16)

xxx - vm


----------



## Alex (24/2/16)

1. *Tropical Ice* by Vapour Mountain
2. *XXX *by Vapour Mountain


----------



## Wesley (24/2/16)

1. MMM Mint & Honey


----------



## GlacieredPyro (24/2/16)

1. Porcupine Rock - XXX Honeydew
2. MMM Pepperment Zert


----------



## Lushen (24/2/16)

VM XXX


----------



## Wyvern (24/2/16)

1. XXX - Vapour Mountain


----------



## Sterling Vape (24/2/16)

Hazeworks - Sunset


----------



## Schnappie (24/2/16)

Tropical ice VM
Xxx by VM
Moonlight by Orion

(Still need to try that xxx)
Edit-just tried xxx, oh my goodness

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate (24/2/16)

1.Vapour Mountain - Menthol Ice
2.Porcupine Rock - Coconut
3.Vapour Mountain - Tropical Ice


----------



## Ash (24/2/16)

1.Porcupine Rock - Coconut
2.Porcupine Rock - Kiwi
3.Porcupine Rock - Honeydew
4.Vapour Mountain - Tropical Ice


----------



## ShaneW (24/2/16)

VM xxx
Hazeworks Sunset
VM menthol ice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder (24/2/16)

1) XXX By Vapour Mountain
2) Tropical Ice By Vapour Mountain


----------



## foGGyrEader (24/2/16)

VM Tropical Ice
VM Polar Mint


----------



## Chezzig (24/2/16)

VM - XXX
VM - Tropical Ice


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/2/16)

Orion - moonlight
Elp- island ice


----------



## Pixstar (24/2/16)

ELP - *Island Ice*
MMM - *Mint & Honey*


----------



## Quentin (25/2/16)

Orion - Moonlight 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooigevaar (25/2/16)

Hazeworks Sunset
VM XXX


----------



## Maluco_Ricky (25/2/16)

Orion - *Moonlight*


----------



## Henx (25/2/16)

Wiener Vape Co - Lick

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (25/2/16)

1. VM - Tropical Ice


----------



## Kuhlkatz (25/2/16)

Vape Elixir - Qualactin Hypermint
Skyblue - Frostbite


----------



## Attie (3/3/16)

Orion Moonlight


----------



## sneakydino (3/3/16)

Moonlight - Orion Eliquid
XXX - Vapour Mountain


----------



## mildly.inked (3/3/16)

VM - XXX


----------



## Rebel (3/3/16)

VM Tropical Ice


----------



## Andre (4/3/16)

*XXX* by Vapour Mountain
*Mint & Honey* by Mike's Mega Mixes
*Tropical Ice* by Vapour Mountain


----------



## johan (8/3/16)

VM - Menthol Ice


----------



## Silver (8/3/16)

*XXX* by Vapour Mountain
*Choc Mint* by Vapour Mountain 
*Melon on the Rocks* by Craft Vapour


----------



## Gazzacpt (9/3/16)

Polar mint - vm
Xxx - vm


----------



## Ugi (9/3/16)

Tropical Ice - VM
Mint Ice - VM


----------



## G-Step (14/3/16)

Citrus Mint Sorbet - Blends of Distinction


----------



## Andre (14/3/16)

Nominations close at 24:00 on Wednesday, 16 March 2016.


----------



## Flava (15/3/16)

VM XXX
VM polar mint 
VM tropical ice


----------



## BubiSparks (15/3/16)

XXX by Vapour Mountain


----------



## moonunit (16/3/16)

World Wonders - Colosseum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonogeni (16/3/16)

LICK - WIENER VAPE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DizZa (16/3/16)

*Lick*-Wiener Vape Co

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

